

How Tea Party Organizes Without Leaders - jazzdev
http://www.nationaljournal.com/njmagazine/cs_20100911_8855.php

======
jazzdev
_Perplexed journalists keep looking for the movement's leaders, which is like
asking to meet the boss of the Internet. Baffled politicians and lobbyists
can't find anyone to negotiate with._

 _radical decentralization embodies and expresses tea partiers' mistrust of
overcentralized authority, which is the very problem they set out to solve.
They worry that external co-option, internal corruption, and gradual
calcification -- the viruses they believe ruined Washington -- might in time
infect them. Decentralization, they say, is inherently resistant to all three
diseases._

It will be interesting to see how much impact they have.

 _Headless organizations have other problems. They are much better at
mobilizing to stop a proposal or person they dislike than at agreeing on an
alternative._

